
Brain can’t handle more than 150 Facebook friends - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/life/health-fitness/health/Brain-cant-handle-more-than-150-Facebook-friends-/articleshow/5495127.cms
======
rwolf
Spotting regurgitations of Dunbar's number would make a fairly good drinking
game. Bonus points when Dunbar repeats himself.

------
philk
Given how plastic the brain is I suspect that the limit on social
relationships is more logistical than physiological.

ie actually meeting, being social for long enough to develop a relationship
and then maintaining that relationship with someone takes a certain amount of
time. Above a certain number of relationships the individual simply doesn't
have the time or incentive to acquire more.

If there was a real incentive for someone to have more than 150 relationships
I would expect that either a), their brain would rewire itself somewhat to
handle the increased number or b) they'd make abstractions that would help
them to maintain friends more efficiently.

------
ctingom
Apparently they haven't ever met the brain of a teenage girl.

------
seiji
Monkey sphere: <http://www.cracked.com/article_14990_what-monkeysphere.html>

------
Goladus
Facebook might be a way to circumvent Dunbar's number. Knowledge is stored on
computers, rather than in your brain, and you can decide to retrieve it if
needed.

------
wglb
Flagged. Too little content.

